# certified trainer vs non certified



## skittlesfirehawk (Mar 5, 2011)

I have ridden at quite a few barns.Only 2 barns ive been to had certified trainers.The rest were taught by people who boarded at the barn and were experienced riders.The barn had their own way of judging who could teach.

which do you prefer?


----------



## sunnyone (Sep 4, 2014)

In my humble opinion, the words "certified" and "trainer" are subjective terms depending on who is talking. Neither may be of any value.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know that it really makes much difference. I had never heard of "certified" trainers until I joined this forum. That's just something that doesn't exist in my area.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 20, 2014)

I'd only pay to ride with someone with a long verifiable history in the discipline and at the same level or higher than I was wanting to ride. The only certification I care to see is CPR/First Aid.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

IDK but i have found certified trainer or coach more prevalent within the English disciplines :? To me a certificate mean nothing,proof in ability is what they can actually do & show success So happy customers with well trained horses that are proving themselves & riders that are improving their skills/progressing along with their horse:wink: Paper credentials mean little to me I'd rather hear they gained their skills/mentored by some other respected trainer along the way:-o.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I really don't put any stock into certifications. I don't know of any certifying body for instructing/training that has stringent requirements for certification. Most seem like anyone can pay the fee, take a very simple test, maybe get a year or two of (un-critiqued) experience, and then get a piece of paper.

When I'm looking at a trainer I go by recommendations from people I trust, show history in the discipline, students' show results, and personally observing the trainer ride and teach. Of all of those, how the person rides and teaches is the most important thing to me.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

For some the piece of paper isn't worth the paper it is written on. My definition of a trainer is one that has been there done it and won it along with a current winning record at both the discipline and level I wish to ride. A trainer is one who can get on the horse and fix the problem and not what I call a backseat driver , which can't ride a stick horse but wants to spout how it should be done


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

You'll find the a piece of paper generally is meaningless to horse people. Heck, you can buy a certificate in the trashy, back pages of many magazines or print one up on your own computer-obviously that doesn't prove competence.

That's why it's sad that so many horse crazy girls are wasting their time and money trying to get an equine college degree. These colleges aren't dumb-they saw the huge market and went for it, but what they will not tell you is that virtually none of their students get good jobs after graduation and no other company will hire you based on such a thing-in fact, don't even bother putting it on a resume! All that time and money spent and almost all end up starting over with more student loans to get a degree that _does_ mean something.

It's always been about provable competence and happy clients and this comes from years of experience and non-stop hands on learning.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

If I watch the person work, and he looks like he knows what he is doing ad I like it - I have a trainer. A certified trainer could be the worst trainer ever, where an unceritfied one could be the best. Words mean nothing.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

In the US, very few organizations that mean anything to people actually have certification programs. Certification doesn't mean much to me. However, I will look at a trainer's show records and student's performance. I don't show, but at least showing has standards that I know and understand and can compare against. I will also talk to other riders and ask them what's going on.


----------



## AZCowgirlShooter (Nov 30, 2014)

Having a certification in certain programs means they're very educated on that program; however, a "trainer" is more than being educated on one program. It's taking every program out there and using what parts of it as needed, has timing and feel, is kind, but firm, and most of all understands horses. Not every program can be used strictly on every horse in my opinion. But a great trainer picks and chooses what works, never stops learning and understanding, and always does what's best for the horse and owner. Find a trainer that understands you and your horses needs and applies his training program accordingly.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

Elsa said:


> I'd only pay to ride with someone with a long verifiable history in the discipline and at the same level or higher than I was wanting to ride. The only certification I care to see is CPR/First Aid.


Just perusing this thread and came across this. Advanced first-aid is a great skill to have. There is a standard called "Wilderness First Responder" which is very comprehensive. It's a big investment of time at 40 hours but well worth it.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

The certified trainers I have heard of are from the T.V. and CD trainers and clinicians.
I used one once and all he did was run my mare in the round pen so long that it took me an hour to get her cooled down to put away.
So to mean they have a spendy piece of paper. I took horses to a well known trainer and ended up with one horse Dead, One that you cannot put a bit in his mouth . A diff trainer and ended up with head shy horse, 3rd trainer did an okay job, could have done more but ruined a sale for me.. So .. Good luck with finding a trainer.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't care if a trainer/lesson instructor has a certificate, I don't care if they have won any shows. I care that they are proficient at teaching me and the horse, are a good rider and will work WITH me and my horses. 

I've had several excellent coaches/trainers who had never been in a show, nor certified, and they taught me well enough that I could do well in 'rated' shows. You have to find someone who knows what they're talking about, has the knowledge/skill to back it up and who is a good fit for you and your horse personality wise.


----------



## hyperkalemic4 (Dec 8, 2014)

I have seen C. trainers that are simply letting the students go for a ride, round and round. Not teaching leg or balance or even having saddles where the stirrups hung under the hinder. People riding as if they were sitting in a chair and to see folks try to post correctly is almost comical.


----------

